# Judo schools in sydney?



## SOD-WC (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi all, im looking at starting judo in the new yr and wondering if anyone have recommendation on judo school clubs around? 
Coming from a traditional MA background i never gone to any commerical schools.
I got impressed by a black and white youtube clip of the 10th dan, effortlessly taking out 3 and 4th dans.

If this has been answered before please let me know. Your advice is appreciate.


----------

